# 450 HMF?



## SouthernForeman (Oct 25, 2012)

I am thinking of getting a HMF muffler. I was wondering if its worth the money. I have a stock bike with a uni air filter, snorkel, 2" lift kits, High lifter spring, and 28" zillas on it. Any help would be grealty appreciated.Thanks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would buy a big gun a little cheaper and sounds better


----------



## SouthernForeman (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not that worried about sound I'm wondering about performance wise if its worth the money?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Your not going to feel a big power difference . When I swapped I couldn't tell a difference between the hmf and the big gun. Just less noise lol


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

I got a little better throttle responce and maybe a bit more torque with the hmf performance series.


----------

